# Wallasey Belle



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anybody have any information concerning what I believe was an ex air sea rescue launch that was used on the Mersey as a passenger ferry after WWII.

I remember the craft bobbing about all over the place when it was anything but calm. I think I am right saying she was then named "Wallasey Belle".
I would like to trace the history of this vessel.
All contribution welcome with thanks.

Graysonlad


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Graysonlad, 
I remember the Wallasey Belle, and there is a very comprehensive website at this link which gives lots of information about her and a photo of her in the Mersey off Alfred Locks;
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/DorsetBelles.html
You need to scroll down the page a good way to find her amongst all the other 'Belles'
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Graysonlad,
> I remember the Wallasey Belle, and there is a very comprehensive website at this link which gives lots of information about her and a photo of her in the Mersey off Alfred Locks;
> http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/DorsetBelles.html
> You need to scroll down the page a good way to find her amongst all the other 'Belles'
> ...


Thanks for that Pat. Very interesting.

Graysonlad


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

graysonlad said:


> Does anybody have any information concerning what I believe was an ex air sea rescue launch that was used on the Mersey as a passenger ferry after WWII.
> 
> I remember the craft bobbing about all over the place when it was anything but calm. I think I am right saying she was then named "Wallasey Belle".
> I would like to trace the history of this vessel.
> ...


The WALLASEY BELLE was bought by Wallasey Ferries in 1949 with a view to making economies on the night and off peak services, however it was a financial disater and she was laid up in 1950 and later sold in 1953.
She was built in 1944 of wood by Johnson & Jago of Leigh on Sea.
She carried 250 passengers and was bought for £14,500/- Later sold for £1,250/- to Torquay.
Info from Mersey Ferries Volume 2.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

She was a WW2 R.N. Fairmile B Type launch. Converted 1948 by Bolson's of Poole. 112' length; 126grt. Named Channel Belle for services from Bournemouth. Sold Wallasey Corporation Nov 1949. Reported sold to Australian owners Nov 1953. Renamed Channel Belle. Some doubt as to whether she ever undertook voyage to Australia. Does anyone know details of her subsequent fate?


----------



## HenryHall (Dec 22, 2013)

Apparently she reverted to the name Channel Belle and never made it to Australia. The following appeared on 25 November 1954 in the Australian newspaper "Canberra Times".



> "Stranded" Crew On Way Home
> 
> LONDON, Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------

